# social skills group in toronto



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

does anyone know of any or had anyone done a group like this? 
i have done a social phobia group which mostly focused on coping with the anxiety and setting goals but i think a large part of my problem is lack of social skills. my therapist and pdoc told me about a social skills group at Central Toronto Youth Services that apparently starts in fall so i hopefully plan on doing that. (has anyone done that?)


----------

